# engine trouble with dcs



## familyhobby (Nov 15, 2009)

We just purchased a new rail king engine at a train show. We entered it into the dcs system and only the back wheels move. The engine will only move back about an inch than then shuts down. Any ideas how to fix?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Not much detail. Could even be the track.
MTH Troubleshooting is one option.
Check alll your connections and switches on the engine, Diesel?
Another thing is to leave it in neutral with track power to recharge a battery.
Simple care should be in the manual.
Battery help Find a manual
I visited a Family Hobby Store near Oceanside CA.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

did they say it was DC??? that might be the problem


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think they mean DCC.
A wrong type of transformer would be a problem.
It is always good to give details.They list a brand but no engine id.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP, please explain what exactly is the problem. the way you put it "only the back wheels move" do i understand that back wheels move from under loco while the rest of the body stays put?
what is DCS? (did you mean DCC?).
what loco, what decoder, what command station/system?


----------



## familyhobby (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, the Locomotive is a Rail King SD70ACeDiesel Engine. We just started using the DCS wireless remote so I thought I could have programmed something wrong. When you turn up the throttle only the back wheels turn. The front wheels on the truck do not turn. When you put in in reverse it moves about an inch and then locomotive stopps but the rear wheels continue to spin.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I need a road name and cab number. DO you have a manual that came with the engine? Did you check the connections?
Did you charge the battery?
Can you tell if the battery is dead?


----------

